# Should teens train in MMA?



## masherdong (Jan 26, 2009)

I was wondering how early it should be.  We have a 15 yr old guy and a 14 yr old girl that want to train in our MMA class.  Is that wise for them to train or should we wait till at least till they are 18?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 26, 2009)

I generally make them wait until they are 6 or 7. 14 and 15 should be no problem 

Obviously they shouldn't be competing or anything, but at that age there bodies are more capable of doing this then many adults.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 26, 2009)

Heck yeah. Whatever it takes to get them off their Xboxes and TV screens and into an active, healthy, sociable lifestyle.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2009)

Why ever shouldn't they do it? You take all the precautions that you would take for any other martial art.


----------



## MJS (Jan 26, 2009)

masherdong said:


> I was wondering how early it should be. We have a 15 yr old guy and a 14 yr old girl that want to train in our MMA class. Is that wise for them to train or should we wait till at least till they are 18?


 
Sure, I don't see anything wrong with it.  Of course, some things may have to be modified for them due to age, size, etc., but otherwise, there shouldn't be any ill effects from it.


----------



## K831 (Jan 26, 2009)

My 15 year old brother rolls on a regular basis, and attends the boxing, Muay Thai and Kenpo classes. My 10 year old brother attends the BJJ and Judo classes and catches a couple of boxing classes. They love it. The 15 year old is is enjoying it so much, he likely wont play varsity football next year. I think it's one of the best things kids can do. 

The only part of the MMA program niether of them are able to do is the MMA fight class. It is the fight prep class, in the cage, same rules, intensity etc as competition. That class is limited to 18+.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2009)

I see no problem if they train sanely.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2009)

K831 said:


> My 15 year old brother rolls on a regular basis, and attends the boxing, Muay Thai and Kenpo classes. My 10 year old brother attends the BJJ and Judo classes and catches a couple of boxing classes. They love it. The 15 year old is is enjoying it so much, he likely wont play varsity football next year. I think it's one of the best things kids can do.
> 
> The only part of the MMA program niether of them are able to do is the MMA fight class. It is the fight prep class, in the cage, same rules, intensity etc as competition. That class is limited to 18+.


 
That sounds just right. Many MA have head strikes and full competitions at a far younger age  which personally I think is wrong so this sounds to me sensible and intelligent.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok something strikes me as odd here.

The fact that you run an MMA program and are asking if teens should participate leads me to believe that you are either;

a. throwing something together to take advantage of the MMA surge in popularity and do not really know what you are doing and are unsure if teen participation is wise.

b. are not in charge and are not sure exactly what MMA is and are a bit worried that MMA is the deep dark nasty thing that so many who are ignorant of it think it is.

c. have a hard core blood on the mats group of MMA guys and are worried about someone getting hurt and possibloy sueing.

Let me say this.

I see alot of traditional martial arts school putting together MMA type programs to try to stay in business, and instead of doing it properly and hiring people to run the MMA programs they are trying to do it themselves and are basing it off of what they see on TV.
This is just a disaster waiting to happen. First off, if you can't maintain your business doing what you are good at, it might be time to get into another business. Secondly if you do not know what you are doing, you are going to get someone hurt, either in class, or in a match. Do not do this!!

Also MMA programs are just as suitable for kids and teens as any Traditional Martial arts program available. They teach basic movements, principles and introduce concepts to be worked on and understood. They teach all ranges of unarmed combat, and require protective gear to be used appropriately for each range. They will have close supervision in any physical contact drills, and will have people seperated based on size, age, and skill level.

You would not have a 10 year old sparring a 40 year old in a traditional martial arts class, and you would not in an mma class either. 

If  you are a parent worried about a kid taking an MMA class, then you might want to show up and see what it is all about, and educate yourself on facts.
Facts like there are more injuries involved with nearly any other school sport then in MMA training. Injuries in any sport or activity happen when there is an incompetant instructor running the class, or an overzealous student going past his abilities with reckless abandon.

MMA is better then most traditional martial arts in regards to it teaching every range of combat, and working on practical skills to improve a students understanding and ability in each of those ranges.


----------



## masherdong (Jan 27, 2009)

> If you are a parent worried about a kid taking an MMA class, then you might want to show up and see what it is all about, and educate yourself on facts.
> Facts like there are more injuries involved with nearly any other school sport then in MMA training. Injuries in any sport or activity happen when there is an incompetant instructor running the class, or an overzealous student going past his abilities with reckless abandon.


 
I had some parents that came in and watched one of our MMA classes and they were like, "arent they too young to be doing MMA?" Which is why I wanted to bring this up.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 27, 2009)

masherdong said:


> I had some parents that came in and watched one of our MMA classes and they were like, "arent they too young to be doing MMA?" Which is why I wanted to bring this up.


 
Glad you clarified, that makes more sense.  Usually when I see questions like this it is from people who do not understand MMA training methodologies and assume that ALL the training is a knockout hardcore workout.  That might be a part of it for some people, but just like you wouldn't throw young kids into a full contact karate tournament, it doesn't mean that they can't train limited contact and learn other aspects.


----------



## myusername (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd say just look how young kids are when they start boxing! A much more dangerous combat sport in my opinion. I love boxing but if you think about it, boxing is about banging your opponent unconscious! MMA has elements of this (at pro level) but more often than not seem to end in a submission! If children are allowed to do boxing they should be allowed to do MMA.


----------



## searcher (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think it will be a problem as long as they tap early to save their growth plates.   It is like anything else, proper supervision and training will keep them safe and away from anything serious.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 27, 2009)

myusername said:


> I'd say just look how young kids are when they start boxing! A much more dangerous combat sport in my opinion. I love boxing but if you think about it, boxing is about banging your opponent unconscious! MMA has elements of this (at pro level) but more often than not seem to end in a submission! If children are allowed to do boxing they should be allowed to do MMA.



I've been to a few kids' boxing matches that looked absolutely brutal!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 27, 2009)

One should never ever have a ten year old sparring or grappling with a forty year old because forty years olds can sulk for days when beaten by said ten year old!


----------

